# URGENT - to anyone who used the ATM at PETERBOROUGH SHOW!!



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Hi folks

Please be aware that there is a chance that if you used the ATM by the arena to draw cash while you were at the Peterborough Show that your credit/debit card has been cloned - check your bank accounts for transactions to make sure they are your transactions and not fraudulent.

I was contacted by my bank due to two large transactions (totalling nearly £1000) being noted on Monday 19th - definitely not mine and a fraud investigation is now under way.

Please check your accounts if you did draw cash from that ATM - I may just have been unlucky, but better sure than sorry.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll make this a sticky Keith, and will include some capitals in the title.

As you know, we discourage the use of capitals for just such a case as this, when it could be very important that your post stands out and gets noticed.

A few capitals will draw attention - simply because they are unusual in our titles! :wink: 

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Please feel free to bump this one for a day or two.

It really does count as a possible emergency for some unfortunates, and if we can help by alerting them it will be a good use of the forum.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok. BUMP. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Shell181 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info Keith, we used the machine so will check our statements as we have been very unlucky in the past and its happened to us more than once.......

Shell


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

just thought I would bump it again.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

How do you know it was this ATM?


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Jezport said:


> How do you know it was this ATM?


If you read my original post you'll note I said "....there's a chance..."

As this is the only time I've used that particular card in over a month, I think there's a very good possibility it was that ATM, and that to me is a damn good reason to let people know that their card may have been cloned.

What would you rather do - let people know or let them find out the hard way - no offence intended, but I felt it was important to inform those who attended the show and perhaps used that ATM.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

The friends we were with thought about using the ATM but overheard someone saying it was out of order so hopefully it had been discovered that a cloning device had been fitted before too many people used it.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear this has happened to you Keith. Hope it all gets sorted out for you without too much trouble.
Thankfully we didn't use that machine, but good of you to highlight it in case anyone else on here did.


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks Keith, heads up appreciated, not affected but a lot of our fellow MHF members may well be.

Chris


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Which ATM did you use on the show grounds, as there was more than one. I use my card there, but as yet no drama...! Not to mention they would not have been able to take much out of my account....!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Another Bump, I wasn't there, but I trust no one else has been affected.

Carol


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We were phoned by Yorkshire Bank last week. They had stopped my wifes masrecard. They explained that my wife had used it somewhere that had its data compromised and mastercard had informed them and all the cards used at the reported outlet have been stopped. To prevent any of them being used fraudulently. She now has a new one.

This was before the show, but I would presume if the ATM had been compromised then your card issuers should inform you as did ours.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Dinks123 said:


> Which ATM did you use on the show grounds, as there was more than one. I use my card there, but as yet no drama...! Not to mention they would not have been able to take much out of my account....!


Hi Dinks

I thought there was only one ATM - the one in the passageway by the arena was the one I used.



Jezport said:


> This was before the show, but I would presume if the ATM had been compromised then your card issuers should inform you as did ours


Hi Jezport

It was my card issuer who informed me - the card was my bank debit card, fortunately they were on the ball.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

bump


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Bump again for the Saturday morning members. :wink:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

There were 2 ATM machines. The one I used was in the entrance to what looked like could be a members lounge or restuarant.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Dinks123 said:


> There were 2 ATM machines. The one I used was in the entrance to what looked like could be a members lounge or restuarant.


The one I used was beside the arena, in a passageway which led through into the arena area - also toilets along the front of the building, and, as I remember, there was an American Indian selling tribal music and dreamcatchers in front of the building - directly opposite the food area (Cornish Pasty van and Indian food vans).

If the one you used was out in the open, close to where the fire service guys were situated, or even beside the main exhibition hall, then it's not the same one.

You have probably been lucky, but check your account just the same. Better to be safe than sorry.

As an aside, I've now had the total amount refunded - also had a call from a computer company (one of the transactions) telling me they have cancelled the order as the bank informed them it was fraudulent - and - I've received a new iphone 4 from the 3 network (another transaction, including a 2 year contract at £35 per month 8O ), just waiting for a packaging label to return the iphone to them, the contract has been cancelled.

Seems a bit stupid for someone to use my card and then for me to receive the goods :roll: - or is it that firms will only post to the cardholders address, which begs the question, how did the perpetrator know my address? :?

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

